# Madbean Boom Boom



## peccary (Apr 30, 2022)

I started building this board probably six months ago or so. It took me some time to get all of the transistors needed and I took a long time going back and forth on the artwork. Initially I wanted to do some kind of play with triangles considering the original design, but wasn't really liking what I came up with.

After finishing my Edgelord, which had a TNG theme, I tried to use TNG as a theme for a couple of other pedals I was making but, again, I didn't like what I was coming up with. It all seemed forced, and that's not what I am going for.

A month or so ago I was chatting with @thewintersoldier  and got inspired to try a TNG theme with the Boom Boom. At the same time I was looking at images of trumpets and trombones and trying to work them in to it, given the "brass" reference. When Chris mentioned TNG, I immediately remembered that Riker played the trombone, and it was kismet.

I tried to work in an image of Minuet but that was feeling forced, so instead I went with the trombone music from Bach's Minuet which I thought was a pretty rad idea.

I didn't include the "brass" label because it's now the "Minuet" switch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





This thing is pretty gnarly sounding. It certainly has much more heft to it than many other bass fuzz pedals I have used, but it's a bit touchy and takes some care to dial in. I think that having some more room on the "sens" knob would be nice so that it's not so touchy and comes on a little slower. That said I have only played with it for about 30 minutes and I think it's just going to take some time to find my sound with it. It gets wacky really quick with any twist of the knob or flip of the switch. I mean that as a good thing, but it just takes some adjusting each time.

Here are some photos and a quick sound sample. Obligatory "please ignore my awful playing." I used my Warmoth parts Jazz bass with 60's pickup placement and S/D 1/4 lb jazz pickups and Fodera nickle rounds.

Secret competition: first person who can comment which song I am playing on bass with wins a $25 PedalPCB gift card.










__
		https://soundcloud.com/joe-b-575234186%2Fboom-boom-demo


----------



## giovanni (Apr 30, 2022)

That sounds killer!


----------



## fig (Apr 30, 2022)

Sweet!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 30, 2022)

Uhhh.... when's the auction?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm pissed that I didn't think of it first when I did the fuzzdog version in early 2020.  I even own several trombones.  I almost put this on it though.


----------



## peccary (Apr 30, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I'm pissed that I didn't think of it first when I did the fuzzdog version in early 2020.  I even own several trombones.  I almost put this on it though.View attachment 25799


I think you need to build another one now just to use that artwork! 😂


----------



## Feral Feline (May 1, 2022)

The Mellifluous sound of the Trombone, using a J-Bass, Baby! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




"Oops, we couldn't find the track"...

Can't play the game... 😿


----------



## peccary (May 1, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> The Mellifluous sound of the Trombone, using a J-Bass, Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, no!
It's still working for me. Are there issues with Soundcloud in HK?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 1, 2022)

peccary said:


> Oh, no!
> It's still working for me. Are there issues with Soundcloud in HK?


I'm in the GWN, now, and it's no longer white! Well, at least where we live all the snow's melted. 

I can see the soundcloud now, will have a listen — somewhat related, I find many times that when I revisit a thread, suddenly there are photos that didn't appear the first time I viewed the thread. Whatever the reason, the Web-Gremlins are on a break and I must take advantage...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 1, 2022)

Sounds absolutely rad! The tune sounds extremely familiar, but I think I’m stumped.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 1, 2022)

Yeah! That does sound killer. You could play Sleep's "Dopesmoker" with that tone. Alas, I didn't recognise the song you played, but it sounds kinda like Robert DeLeo's style ... maybe STP's "Crackerman"?


----------



## music6000 (May 1, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I'm pissed that I didn't think of it first when I did the fuzzdog version in early 2020.  I even own several trombones.  I almost put this on it though.View attachment 25799


Your gonna need a Wider enclosure if this is to Scale!!!


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 9, 2022)

I gotta bump this thread, after revisiting it via the BOTY Contest, 'cause I gotsta know... what's the tune?

I listened to my suggested STP's Crackerman and it in NO WAY resembles the mystery clip.  😹 WTFudgsicle was I thinkeringing?


SO people, on behalf of Peccary (whether he likes it or not) I'm declaring this contest re-opened!
GET YOUR GUESSES IN and Win that $25 PPCB cert, and end my latest OCD obsession!


----------



## peccary (Dec 9, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I gotta bump this thread, after revisiting it via the BOTY Contest, 'cause I gotsta know... what's the tune?
> 
> I listened to my suggested STP's Crackerman and it in NO WAY resembles the mystery clip.  😹 WTFudgsicle was I thinkeringing?
> 
> ...



Offer still stands!

Hint since it's been so long: You'll have to dig in to your gutter punk discography for this one.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 9, 2022)

Not only did you accomplish a great build, you made this song get stuck in my head.


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 9, 2022)

peccary said:


> Offer still stands!
> 
> Hint since it's been so long: You'll have to dig in to your gutter punk discography for this one.


Okay people, it's a go: I'll sweeten the pot, I'll match Peccary's $25 PPCB Gift Certificate with my own. Honoured to have Peccary let me join in on this.

That's $50 for you to spend on PCBs and *relief to my suffering*, as I've specifically asked Peccary not to divulge nuttin' (though he's already given y'all a hint.


Cmon, who doesn't want another 3-5 PCBs? or parts or to help Robert feed and cloth himself, his family, keep the roof over his head and keep him busy bringing more circuits to us all...

GUESS THE SONG GET $50 worth of PedalPCB spending money, people!


----------



## BryGuy (Dec 9, 2022)

Hmm not ringing any bells for me but I'm curious 🤨


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 10, 2022)

One reply? That's it? 

I'm in agony here, and need to know what this bassline is from and ...

You miserly cruel basta... You're all too busy with Fig's contest(s) aren't you? Or designing a PCB...


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 12, 2022)

BUMP!
Maybe a "CONTEST" sticker would help...


----------



## giovanni (Dec 12, 2022)

The only song it vaguely reminds me of is Celebrity Skin by Hole but I don’t think that’s it.


----------

